# Long Lake Crappie Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Talked to Tim today at the bait shop and his crappie tournament is coming up on April 24. He said he'd have flyers in his shop next week with all the info. Hopefully, he'll be here soon and will post the info.


----------

